
US Election Simulator – Electoral college bullshit editon - asdf123lkjh
http://www.jeromegill.com/
======
asdf123lkjh
I rushed this as I only had a couple hours to play about with this week,
didn't bug fix, prettify or anything.

It's just a proof of concept for an election simulator that you might enjoy
playing with.

Let me know if it isn't clear how it works and I'll try and explain it better!

------
chinese_donald
ugh. Do passive aggressive websites about the election results really have a
place on HN?

I have been told multiple time that it's not a place for 'politics'.

